# Timberhole trip on Single Outboard, KW 186BR



## deronlee (Apr 11, 2011)

Hoping to get some advice from the experts. I have a 2017 Key West 186 BR (40 gal tank) with a 2017 115F Yamaha 4-stroke. I've been fishing the inshore reef areas - typically not further out than 7 miles and would like to plan a trip to the timberhole areas (only on a calmer day). Is this doable with my rig? I have tow insurance through Progressive should I encounter motor issues, is there cell service out that far, or should I get a VHF unit. I have a bag with spare parts/tools and the PPE equipment, but not an emergency locator beacon. 

Thanks!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You most likely wont have cell service and no way Id leave out of cell range (for me with AT&T its about 5nm from shore) with out a nice VHF. 

As for the Timber Holes, they get HAMMERED by the Destin Charter Fleet. Check out the much closer live bottom spots just in federal waters south of the pass like Gulley Hole, 21 Hole, Greens Hole, etc.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just keep in mind, that south wind starts kicking in from about 1400 on. Slows me way down in a 18' but you might have more deadrise than mine.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Is it do able? Absolutely. Are your ability’s capibile. You have to make that decision. I used to run a 19 foot bay boat to the edge and nipple all the time. Same motor and very fuel efficient. VHF? Yes. Cell service for me is about eight to ten miles. For me if it was less than ten percent chance of rain and seas one foot or less I’d go but you always gotta be looking to the horizon for brewing storms. Good luck and fish where you want. Just be smart about it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Not trying to come off as a$$ but if you have to ask if my boat can go x amount of miles offshore you do not need to be doing it. The boat is just a small part of the trip. Knowledge/know how and the ability to keep your head on straight and adapt when shit hits the fan out there is way more important. Yes you need a vhf radio at the very least. As we all know things change fast out there. Just my 2 cents take it or leave it


----------



## deronlee (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys and I'm not worried about the fuel aspect, just giving some spec on the craft, but more so being prepared for the worst case scenario. I've been fishing near shore for over 10 years, but now that I have more capable craft, I'd like to try and expand my fishing opportunities further out. A couple times I went out to the San Pablo on good days, but divers were all over it. I will definitely pick up a VHF and thanks for the input on the Timberholes getting hammered by the Destin captains.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I always have a handheld VHF in addition to my hardwired unit in case I lose total power. They are cheap and I throw new batteries in before every season. Also, make sure you have plenty of anchor rode and 8 -10' of good heavy chain. 

That's a safe boat. I say go for it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My rule of thumb for chain is close to 1 foot per lenght of boat so 18 foot boat i would want at least 15 foot of chain


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd also get an ACR or other PLB. Under $300 bucks, and goes with the angler not the boat. I have the EPIRM and the PLB, plus mounted and handheld VHF and GPS. And TowboatUS insurance. We do fish 30 miles plus frequently, and I want the best chance of getting found. Good luck and post up some reports ... with PICS!


----------



## deronlee (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the added considerations guys. I have the anchor rode and a 10’ chain, and I have the tow coverage through Progressive/USAA. I’ve heard good/not so good posts on Progressive, but I had to be towed a couple years back and the experience went smooth. I’ve narrowed my VHF/Antenna down to a Standard Horizon GX-1600/Shakespeare 8’ quick-release. Plan on rail-mounting the antenna on center console grab-rail. Need to start looking at PLBs and continue building up my emergency bag and hopefully have a day soon to head on out...pix forthcoming.


----------



## Flightpipe (Mar 15, 2017)

ACR is running some summer rebates, not a good as what they had last year but still not bad.

https://www.acrartex.com/info/2018-acr-and-ocean-signal-summer-promotion/


----------



## deronlee (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for the heads up Flightpipe


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I just picked up the Standard Horizon GX1700 and the stainless quickconnect mount base from Shakespeare for $260 Shipped at Hodges Marine. Plus Standard Horizon is running a $30 rebate on top of that. West Marine has the 8" antenna for about $60.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

You don't need to go to the Timberholes. Build an inventory of spots closer to the pass. It will pay off in quality fishing and gas saved


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

*Do it*

I USED to go out in my 17 ft mako out there all the time (pick 1 ft or less days) it had a 90hp optimax w/ 33 gallon tank..no problem. BUT, I also had 600 ft of rope and anchor, a great VHF radio and sea tow...JUST IN CASE.

Haters gonna hate. 

But my 25 ft boat is much more comfortable heading that far now.


----------



## deronlee (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I usually fish closer to the pass and have a few spots in addition to the public spots, but they get pretty crowded at times. Looking for the options to safely explore more options. Decided to go with the GX1700 VHF for the simplicity of the integrated GPS...my G07 XSE Chartplotter is NMEA 2000 and I found out the GX1600 is NMEA 0183; and an adapter would be required for the two units to pass GPS info. Checked with West Marine and they will price match Hodges Marine and I'm getting the GX1700/antenna/mount, and ACR PLB next weekend...hopefully will be out there soon. I appreciate all the suggestions you guys have provided.


----------

